# E63 car doesn't beep when locking vehicle



## Rob De (Oct 8, 2020)

I have a 2006 650i convertible. Recently the car stopped beeping when I locked the vehicle. It does beep when I unlock the vehicle. I checked the settings on the iDrive and both are turned on to beep. I have even turned both off and back on but still nothing when it locks. Any ideas? All doors, hood and trunk are locked.


----------

